# When do you reach your anchor point?



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys!

Last night I was watching on youtube "Technic Howard Hill by John Schultz" and He was talking about anchor point, movements...........in traditional archery, and I had the idea to open this Topic about when and how you reach your anchor point.

I reach my anchor point while my left hand with the slingshot is still going up, and as soon as I get to the target, I release. Well for long shots or for very small targets sometimes I stay longer.........LONGER!!! 

I made a video where I am shooting pennies, as you can see soon as I am on the target I release.

For instinctive shooting everything is different. I switch hands, and grab the slingshot with my right hand, and my left stays more or less always in the same position under my left shoulder, with the pouch at my anchor point. I push the slingshot forward as I release.






Take care

Volp


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting. It looked to me like you had your anchor way before you took the shot in both shots.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi NaturalFork! You are right, I reach my anchor point while my left hand is going up.

Volp


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I shoot similarly. Although for some reason I draw and then move right to left. Your method is likely far more accurate.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

In my opinion, shooting a slingshot is not the same as archery. The whipping technique and overthrow method is what separates them. And when the whipping technique meets the overthrow method you can sling anything. Once this becomes instinct, the reflex action brings even more speed and accuracy.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

My post wasn't meant to be a comparison between slingshot and archery. I was just watching the video and it made me think of an interesting topic talking about movements in the shooting techniques in the slingshot, not archery, which I agree are different things.

Volp


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Im sorry, I reach my anchor point asap!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I usually reach my anchor point before the slingshot reaches shooting level. Just works better for me.


----------

